# Bessacarr E 495 Shower floor



## janni (May 1, 2005)

I have 2 cracks in the shower floor which have been patched with plastic padding etc, however, I would like to do a tidy repair. I would like to fit some fibre glass to the underside of the tray. Has anyone ever lifted the shower floor? Would I have to dismantle the WC and the vanity unit? Any help appreciated.

Janni


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Janni!

I've just searched this site with "shower floor cracks" and came up with the following links.

Just a starter for ten, you understand...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/fsearch-results.html

Forum: all available
Category: Mechanical & technical
... as posts

It's possible one of the previous posters will be along to offer advice.


----------

